# am I screwed? alcoholic?



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

alright, was just going over the page that shows the steps/requirement for getting a CCW in AZ, and theres a requirement that states-

8. Not a user of or addicted to any controlled substance.

now a few years back up in WA I got a dui, and in order to keep my license and not have my insurance rate go way up, I took the deferment, or whatever it was called. I had to say I was an alcoholic, had to go to alcohol treatment for a year, and go to AA for 2 years. never really thought about future problems arrising from falsley saying I was an alcoholic, but at the age of 21, only thing on my mind was my already expensive insurance going up, no DUI going on my record, and no license leaving my wallet.

so basically since alcoholism is a uncurable disease, Im branded for life right? or is it still possible for me to get a CCW?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You're best to contact the office that issues the permits. They will have the correct answer.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I would think the process is geared to weed out those with addiction problems who are currently using. I would still apply. I know of others with similar histories who were approved for ccw.


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

alright, cool, some good news. I was reading that last night, got to number eight and about yelled out "OH ****"

my girlfriend came out to see what was going on, and I highlighted it for her to read. she actually kinda laughed at me for a second and said "now dont you wish you would have just taken the dui.."

Im going to the range this weekend to try out a G26, Ill see what they know about it, and find out where to go to apply for a ccw


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

IME, controlled substance usually means drugs...something you need a prescription for. Usually if you are able to buy handguns you can get a CCW permit.

Looked up controlled substance: http://www.deadiversion.usdoj.gov/21cfr/21usc/802.htm


> (6) The term "controlled substance" means a drug or other substance, or immediate precursor, included in schedule I, II, III, IV, or V of part B of this subchapter. The term does not include distilled spirits, wine, malt beverages, or tobacco, as those terms are defined or used in subtitle E of the Internal Revenue Code of 1986.


The above definition is referred to by:http://ccw.azdps.gov/procedures/obtainPermit.asp



Todd said:


> You're best to contact the office that issues the permits. They will have the correct answer.


Still, the best answer will be as Todd said.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Your plight brings to mind the saying "You make your choices and take your chances".

I expect but don't have a definitive answer that you wil be ok as long as you don't have an old felony or domestic dispute in your background.

tumbleweed


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I wouldn't make an issue of it and just apply. What's the worst thing that can happen....REJECTION......SO!
If you make an issue of it they WILL dig deaper so,, as the Beatles song goes:
"There will come an answer so let it be"


----------



## wickedrider (May 1, 2009)

A DUI or DWI doesn't make one an abuser of a controlled substance. I don't know of any state that classifies alcohol as a controlled substance. Secondly, stating that you were an alcoholic for purposes of completing your court ordered counseling should be confidential anyway and should no way be used against you...ever.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm with *gmaske*, apply nad see what happens. I've seen people with DUI convictions get the card. I'd say you can too. If you can get one and be prescribed opiate meds I';d say you can get one with an I'm an alcoholic to dodge the points on a drivers lic.


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

I knew that being convicted of a DUI didnt classify you as an alcoholic, BUT... when I first went to the class, I said wasnt an alcoholic. about my 5th meeting the counselor took me back to his office, made me change what I had written on the paper to "I do have a problem" from the previous "I dont" I had written, and from there on in I had to say I was an alcoholic, because the class was only for alcoholics.

also, they always said that alcohol is a drug. this was in WA state so not sure if its different there than most places... 
another pretty annoying thing that these certified substance abuse counselors always push is that if you have EVER blacked out, if you have EVER gotten a DUI, if you have EVER blahblahblah, your an alcoholic. I say your just a dumb kid... and I was. lol

I do know that when I went through all the classes and everything, I didnt have to give up my rifle or shotgun, not sure if that means anything.


----------



## rg8866 (Apr 17, 2009)

I had a DUI a few years back and I still got my CCW


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The second A in AA means Anonomous ..............

RCG


----------



## tango6 (May 2, 2009)

I have a friend that had 5 DUI's on his record as a young man and he has had a ccw for about 12 years. As said earlier, contact the office that issues them and ask their opinion. All they can do is say No. Good Luck.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

The second "A" means anonomous, but from what I read in the original post, he entered a program to avoid a conviction for a DUI, and if the background check actually goes as far as some do, they may well check his background info from Washington. In Ohio, they require your residence address from the time you left home after high school, whether they actually check every source of information from all those addresses or not, I can't say.

I'd have to say check with the officials where you're applying and explain the situation, they'll have a clearer intrepretation of the existing state laws.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

Difference may be that alcohol is a legal substance


----------

